# painting aluminum soffits



## cjc (Nov 4, 2011)

A lot of the exterior of our home is aluminum (it's brick ) soffits garage doors,around windows, etc. the house is 15 yrs. old. Do I paint thiese surfaces? Will painting them mean repainting frequently?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Clean the soffit, warm water and some krud kutter, rinse, allow to dry, then apply 2 coats of your preferred paint. I like Sherwin-Williams SuperPaint Satin for aluminum surfaces. Sometimes you have to sand a little bit of the aluminum if it has oxidized, you can tell if the surface is rough rather than smooth. Brush it on or roll it on. It will last many, many years. On my own house, I painted my soffit and fascia 15 years ago and it still looks great.


----------

